# Hair Trigger Repair



## hunterofopportunity (Feb 27, 2017)

O.K., I have a french St.Etienne guild gun 16 ga. sxs that shoots great but needs repair.The trigger is very light,I took it apart but cannot decide if I want to remove the pin holding in the firing pin and spring. Does anyone have a schematic of these or know a gunsmith who works on these sxs guns.


----------



## Elkbane (Feb 28, 2017)

You may check Numrich and see if they have a schematic.

I have a Savage 311 sxs fully apart right now for refinishing , and I can tell you, most sxs shotguns are a bear to reassemble.  If you have a "hair trigger" issue, it has nothing to do with the firing pin spring - all that spring does is retract the pin after firing.  The problem is likely in the area where the trigger itself engages the sear - either worn or clogged up with debris.

If I were you, before fully disassembling one, I'd take the stock off so that you can see where the trigger engages the sear, clean that area out with lighter fluid, relube and see if that fixes it. If there is debris built up in that area, that may flush it out.

If it's a part worn out, I'd replace the part - fitting sear engagement is a professional endeavor......
Elkbane


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the information, I took it down pretty far looked like where the sear met the firing pin spring might be the problem, it's barely on it thus a hair trigger. I watched a video on midway web site how to disassemble a box lock, looks fairly easy unless I need a new part,then I need a gun smith.


----------



## Brayhaven (Apr 2, 2017)

Elkbane said:


> You may check Numrich and see if they have a schematic.
> 
> I have a Savage 311 sxs fully apart right now for refinishing , and I can tell you, most sxs shotguns are a bear to reassemble.  If you have a "hair trigger" issue, it has nothing to do with the firing pin spring - all that spring does is retract the pin after firing.  The problem is likely in the area where the trigger itself engages the sear - either worn or clogged up with debris.
> 
> ...



On the other hand, it could be where the sear contacts the hammer notch.  Wear or even crud from old lubricants can turn to varnish and change the geometry in that area.  Either way, you can probably fix it yourself.  Probably need a "trigger" file and stone.  Look where the lever rests in the notch and see if it's rounded or is there's anything holding it out from where it should bottom on the hammer behind the notch.  Are both triggers light?

Greg


----------



## godogs57 (Apr 4, 2017)

Call Bill Schwarz in East Elijay...he's the best vintage gunsmith in the SE. 706-276-7668


----------



## GLS (Apr 5, 2017)

Jim Kelly of Darlington Gun Works is another recommended choice.  Jim, while stationed in France with the USAF as a gunsmith, was permitted to work and apprentice in French shops during his tour.  He was the personal gunsmith for General Curtis "Bombs Away" LeMay who was a renowned outdoor sportsman.  While Jim has other smiths in his shop, he is the one who works on doubles. Gil


----------

